# Very excited about 1st road bike, Cannondale(Synapse5 or CAAD9 seems great)



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

first of all, i dont live in the states...LBS around here(costa rica) dont have road bikes in stock , they sell used bikes and always try to get you building to sell you the parts. 

i have raised the money to buy, but im trying to figure out the way to go.

ill be visiting in the states om july and im very anxious to look at the options.

i was looking online at some bikes and mostly some stores near the area im visiting, ft collins CO. 
i was looking at the trek 2.1 (i really like the colors) and the 2.3 for better parts.

My friend that just went there got a synapse 7(2008 i think) for around $720 so i guess a synapse 7might as well be less than msrp

looking at REI website i noticed the synapse 5 http://www.rei.com/product/780447
and CAAD9 bikes and im looking forward to get one . my budget can go up to 1200$ and i dont really need a 2010 bike ill be happy enough with a bike with 105 group and some nice wheels /frame, i would like to start using the bike in the states, but i might as well purchase the build kit and build here since labor here is WAY cheaper.

Im digging this up in this forum any guidance and recommendations are welcome.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I just purchesed a caad 9-5 comes with 105's but this cost $1400 after tax's more then you want to spend, the caad 9-4 will come in about $1200.

George


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for the reply , is that for a 2009 model? any clue about the synapse pricing?


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Loskaos,

Yes it is a 2009

I did a google search for prices
Synapse 7 = $980
Synapse 6 = ?
Synapse 5 = $1330
CAAD 9-6 = $1120
Caad 9 -5 = $1330

George


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

of course ive been googling, yahooing and altavistoing all over.

as some may know these bikes arent "available" online they cant be picked up in stores buying from REI and they dont have all the models.

i thinking about getting a synapse 7 on REI $1249 with a %15 discount.
at that price it seems thats the deal im looking for , but then again i have 3 months till i get my hands on it.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

You might want to consider how you are going to get it back to Costa Rica if you buy it here. Assuming you are flying back, it could cost quite a bit to fly back with the bike.


----------



## loskaos (Apr 26, 2009)

its all good , i can take the parts even rims with me and ill be sending the frameset via courier , its all good considering the same bike costs like $1900 here(you can order it at the lbs , they ask the distributor , then he asks the factory then like 4 months later you might get it) ive checked the airline for the transport and it seems that its like $50 but i am more concerned about damage on the airline w/o insurance than the price of the courier (about $90).


----------

